# Travelling Vietnam



## Tucker90 (23 Sep 2019)

Currently spending just short of a month travelling round Vietnam, so thought I’d start a thread to show some of the fish keeping related things I see, some bonsai and general tropical plants. 

I have a small jungle in my house. And these lucky sods can grow nearly every plant I own outside with minimal care. I have to just sneeze and some of my plants die! 

I’ve been here a week and seen some pretty special tanks, but only just started taking pictures. 

Now, the the Vietnamese don’t seem to be the most ethical keepers of fish, already seen bettas in cups and crazily overstocked tanks, and I won’t be posting them, but some of the tanks I’ve seen are incredible. Most without filters, heaters co2 or fancy lights. Some have just been large pots in gardens/Four-courts of hotels! It’s been an eye opener for sure! 












This was in my last hotel, around 2m wide tank, by 80cm high, no filter/co2/heater. Just a strip of t5 and an air stone! 

Watched it while having breakfast and the owner let me feed the figure 8 puffer some shrimp (which were in offer for breakfast ) 







This was impressive, a garden pond from a home stay we’re now in, it’s is full of cichlids, guppy’s, mollies, tetra, barbs and plecs amongst other species! How the smaller fish survive when the cichlids are well over 6-8” is beyond me. 






bonsai! if you can call trees this big bonsai, they are incredible! I’ve kept bonsai for the past 10 years, (indoor of course) some of the ones out here are beautifully kept and manicured to perfection! 

Will post more as and when I see it! In the mean time I’m going to watch rain while sipping a 333! 

Cheers! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (23 Sep 2019)

Which part of the country you’re staying? Central, up North or down South?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (23 Sep 2019)

AnhBui said:


> Which part of the country you’re staying? Central, up North or down South?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



We’re travelling, so started in Ho Chi Minh, currently in Hue, then Hoi an, ha long bay and Hanoi! 

Where about are you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (23 Sep 2019)

Walked round the Hue imperial city, the royal gardens are incredible for anyone who likes bonsai, the south Vietnamese are known for their style of bonsai called hón non bô, where landscapes are made up using stone and other plants as well as bonsai.

They are incredible and the effort that it must take is unreal! 

















There were also lakes filled with koi and cichlids but more impressive were the near meter long arowana ! 



 

Bad picture but you can see him in the centre! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (23 Sep 2019)

Tucker90 said:


> Where about are you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Living in Hanoi. There is a place for hobbyists near West Lake. Visit it if you have chance 

Visit talented Vietnamese aquascapers from D.N.A studio
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...scapers-from-D.N.A-studio.58437/&share_type=t


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (23 Sep 2019)

AnhBui said:


> Living in Hanoi. There is a place for hobbyists near West Lake. Visit it if you have chance
> 
> Visit talented Vietnamese aquascapers from D.N.A studio
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...scapers-from-D.N.A-studio.58437/&share_type=t
> ...




20 minute walk from our hotel! 

Will be making a trip there then!! 

Thanks for that! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (26 Sep 2019)

Tucker90 said:


> 20 minute walk from our hotel!
> 
> Will be making a trip there then!!
> 
> ...



Take your chance chatting with Duong Le or Nam Dinh. They are running this studio. 

Lets meet up if you have spare time there then


----------



## Tucker90 (1 Oct 2019)

AnhBui said:


> Take your chance chatting with Duong Le or Nam Dinh. They are running this studio.
> 
> Lets meet up if you have spare time there then



I will be going there for a coffee Thursday afternoon hopefully! 

If the wife lets me! Will give you a more accurate time tomorrow after we’ve been to Ninh Binh! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucker90 (1 Oct 2019)

AnhBui said:


> Take your chance chatting with Duong Le or Nam Dinh. They are running this studio.
> 
> Lets meet up if you have spare time there then



Also, know any good stockists I could get a 
Chihiros A401 from out here? See if they’re cheaper than back home! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AnhBui (2 Oct 2019)

Tucker90 said:


> Also, know any good stockists I could get a
> Chihiros A401 from out here? See if they’re cheaper than back home!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Come visit Bach Khoa Aqua. Better dm before going there.

https://www.facebook.com/bachkhoaaqua/


----------



## Tucker90 (3 Oct 2019)

AnhBui said:


> Come visit Bach Khoa Aqua. Better dm before going there.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/bachkhoaaqua/



Unfortunately that’s nearly an hours walk away! So probably just gonna visit DNA today! 

Will dm you them time! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

